# ppp with Ericsson H5321gw WWAN module



## NaWi (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello !

I have here a new Lenovo ThinkPad W541 and was surprised about the good hardware support (using FreeBSD 10.1) but I have a problem to configure ppp(8) for the Ericsson H5321gw WWAN module. The second problem is, that I am new to both (FreeBSD and ppp(8)).

Hardware output :

```
dmesg | grep cdc
cdce0:: <H5321 gw Mobile Broadband Network Adapter> on usbus0
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0

dmesg | grep umodem
umodem0: <H5321 gw Mobile Broadband Modem> on usbus0
umodem0: data interface 2, has CM over data, has break
umodem1: <H5321 gw Mobile Broadband Data Modem> on usbus0
umodem1: data interface 4, has CM over data, has break
umodem2: <H5321 gw Mobile Broadband GPS Port> on usbus0
umodem2: data interface 10, has CM over data, has break
```
Connection with ppp :

```
ppp
using interface: tun0
set device /dev/cuaU0
set speed 460800
set authname web@telering.at
set authkey web
add default HISADDR
enable dns
term

*EMRDY: 1
at
OK
atdt*99#
CONNECT
ppp
Ppp
PPp
ppp
ppp
show physic
```
At the end I got a state: closed and saw octets in and out and also packets in and out. If I re-dial using dial this values are different from the first try.

My resolve.conf is empty, the SIM works (it is a long contract and I used before a Android device with USB tethering) and needs no PIN.

My question is now, how I got a working internet connection and a working ppp.conf?

Thanks for your help.

Regards.
Chris


----------



## jdakhayman (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello,
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html  This is the handbook link to the PPP section. It has everything you will need to use FreeBSD's built in PPP functionality. You will most likely want to use the PPPoe section the most. Also, some folks like the port net/mpd5 to set up a PPPoe connection as well.


----------



## NaWi (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for your answer !

I tried the default listing from the handbook and ended with the error which is described here https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pppoe-connection.23500/ After that, I changed my ppp.conf to the one from here and tried it with and without ! after the add. The result was the same. It is a clean install of 10.1 without a route (the `route` command returned something like not in table). The only information I had is, that the provider uses PAP and, that I was disconnected after 5 or 6 seconds (see screenshot).

EDIT: Screenshot is missing, was to big.


----------



## NaWi (Apr 23, 2015)

I tryed around and used the following ppp.conf.


```
#################################################################
# PPP  Sample Configuration File
# Originally written by Toshiharu OHNO
# Simplified 5/14/1999 by wself@cdrom.com
#
# See /usr/share/examples/ppp/ for some examples
#
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.1/etc/ppp/ppp.conf 203943 2010-02-16 01:07:06Z jkim $
#################################################################

default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command Connect Filter Error Alert
 #ident user-ppp VERSION

telering:
 set device /dev/cuaU0
 set speed 460800
 set authname web@telering.at
 set authkey web
 set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 3 \"\" \
  \\d\\d\\dAT OK-AT-OK \
  \\d\\d\\dAT+CPIN? READY-\\d\\d\\dAT+CPIN=\\\"2360\\\"-OK \
  \\d\\d\\dAT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"WEB\\\" OK \
  \\d\\d\\dAT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK \
  \\d\\d\\dATD*99# CONNECT"
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR
 resolv reload
 enable dns
```

The result is the following ppp.log.

See file ppplog.txt- text was to long to post.

If I add `enable pap` OR `enable chap81` OR `enable pap passwdauth chap chap81` I got the following ppp.log which always ends with a `Too many LCP REQs sent - abandoning negotiation`.

See file ppplog2.txt - text was to long to post.

Has someone a idea how to fix this ?

Thanks.


----------

